# Buying a dually...which size plow?



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I'm about to buy a 97 Chevy 3500 Reg. Cab Dually 4X4 and I was wondering what size plow would be best. I can't get away with an 8' could I? I was leaning towards an 8'6" Fisher HD or a 9' Boss. Any suggestions? 

Also, for those of you who don't store your plows indoors, how do you protect against theft? Thanks!


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

go with a 9'. The 8'6" is too small. My buddy runs an 8'6" on his and he actually scaped up the whole passenger side from the snow and ice. That extra 6", means a world of difference.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

8.5 or a 9.0 that isnt a truck for driveways though unless there wide


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I know a guy who has an 8 foot Fisher on a 97 Chevy ext cab dually, he doesnt seem to mind, but he only uses it on his own business parking lot. He was going to sell it to me for my identical 97, but I definitely would have had to put some wings on it. Even with wings it would have the rear outside wheels in the snow half the time. My dually is exactly 8 feet wide at the rear fenders. Add the long wheelbase to that and the rear tires are going to be in the snow the second you turn the steering wheel. I couldnt find a used 9 footer, usually they are only purchased for commercial trucks and either never get sold or they get beat so bad you wouldnt want them. I finally found a used Blizzard 810, I am convinced this is the perfect plow for my truck. I am going to try to do driveways and lots this year, I am just going to have to be picky about what driveways I take on. I know I have done some in the past with a regular cab 2500 that I would never attempt with a big long wide truck. If I were you I would either go 9 feet or Blizzard, if you go with a V get the biggest one, because remember they just get narrower when you vee them.


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Definately go 9' on that truck. An 8' or 8'6" plow is just to narrow you won't even plow a big enough track to keep the rear wheels out of the snow. At work they bought 2 duallies with 8 footers on them and they are worthless. The rear wheels pull the snow back in where you have plowed.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I've got a 2001 dually and a fisher ezv 8'6" and works great!!!!!


----------



## RadHog (Nov 12, 2005)

do yourself a favor...get a 9... nothing smaller.. I run 2 one ton duallys with 9 ft Boss's..... anything smaller will make a mess with your outter dual


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Midwest said:


> I've got a 2001 dually and a fisher ezv 8'6" and works great!!!!!


I think he's talking about a dually with extended fenders, not a dump. Dumps and cab and chassis' have much narrower track, wouldnt be nearly as big a problem. Dump trucks and C/Cs have a very narrow rearend, the outside tire is pretty much in the same path as the front tire.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Dump trucks and C/Cs have a very narrow rearend, the outside tire is pretty much in the same path as the front tire.


You must be looking at the foriegn stuff, the big 3 stuff is wider in the rear as a dually, at least the hundereds of duallys that i have install platforms, dump bodies and service bodies on over the last couple of years.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

the 2 chev duallys I've had were both C&C and both had the rear dual track close to the fronts...I bought a chevy dual because of this, it anrrower than the fords I've seen.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Crash935 said:


> Dump trucks and C/Cs have a very narrow rearend, the outside tire is pretty much in the same path as the front tire.
> 
> You must be looking at the foriegn stuff, the big 3 stuff is wider in the rear as a dually, at least the hundereds of duallys that i have install platforms, dump bodies and service bodies on over the last couple of years.


what foriegn stuff?

Factory dual wheel rear axles for work trucks (cab and chassis) are narrower than the rear axle that they put under pickup trucks with dual rear wheels and wide extended fenders. I guess those hundreds of duallys you have installed bodies on must have all been pickup trucks. I know the DRW C/C is a little bit wider than a SRW, but it is not much. I was referring to midwests truck, which sounds like a C/C, not a wide fender dually. I have seen several 80s Chevys with fleetside pickup beds that someone has put a 1 ton narrow rearend under, added budd wheels and all four rear tires fit under the bed.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Detroitdan said:


> what foriegn stuff?
> 
> Factory dual wheel rear axles for work trucks (cab and chassis) are narrower than the rear axle that they put under pickup trucks with dual rear wheels and wide extended fenders. I guess those hundreds of duallys you have installed bodies on must have all been pickup trucks. I know the DRW C/C is a little bit wider than a SRW, but it is not much. I was referring to midwests truck, which sounds like a C/C, not a wide fender dually. I have seen several 80s Chevys with fleetside pickup beds that someone has put a 1 ton narrow rearend under, added budd wheels and all four rear tires fit under the bed.


Good point, I cannot compare the two, but it is very possible. I know that my duals are wider in the back, but maybe not as much as a standard dually. Either way, I did not consider the beating that the fenders would take. I know my plow covers my tracks just fine. No matter what size you get, in the v or scoop position it will not cover the tracks, but does that really matter? Also, there is a weight difference in the sizes due to length and all supporting hardware is beefier!! Make sure you have a close dealer that you can get parts at. V's do have alot more moving parts. I have never had a problem (knock on wood) but I like knowing I can get what I need quickly.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys. It is indeed a 1 Ton Pickup Reg. Cab with a dually. If I decide to go with the truck, I'll most likely opt for a 9' Fisher HD.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Can't go wrong there. I had originally wanted a bigger V, a 9 footer or an 810, just so I can cover my tracks, but 9 footers are hard to find used because mostly they are used commercially and either never get retired or get beaten to a pulp. Guy who sells Blizzard and Sno-way talked me out of the V, makes sense that they get narrower every time you try to do anything. So I went with an 810.


----------



## AFord350Flo (Mar 4, 2008)

i would go with a 9ft thats what i have on my dually a 9ft fisher x blade great plow btw


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

AFord350Flo;560315 said:


> i would go with a 9ft thats what i have on my dually a 9ft fisher x blade great plow btw


I think he's made up his mind by now...its been 2 years 8 months  lol


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i hope so i just looked up and saw how long it was


----------

